# General gunk around windows, mould, gree moss, etc.



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

So ive concentrated on the paint, but neglected to detail the rest of the car

Whats the best product to get in those nooks and crannies, to clear the crud out such as green mould, moss, algae, dirt around windows, panel seams bodykit trim, rubber seals that have gone a bit manky - clearly tft and regular washing isnt doing it, need to get in there with a brush and a product.

a lot of dust and pollen around at the minute, also parked near a bush daily, seems to be getting into all these kind of areas making it look like the cars been sitting unused for ages yet ive just compnded and polished it!

orginally thought detailer spray but i think we need to go a bit stronger and have to lose the LSP in those areas of paint that joint he seams and revisit


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

All purpose cleaner like Bilt Hamber Surfex HD or Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner

And a soft bristle brush, and a few microfibre cloths.

To refresh the rubber, Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care, or 303 Aerospace Protectant.
Or even Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator.

Worth thinking about Einzett Gummipflege too for the rubber. Thats also a good product

HTH


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Bilt hamber surfex and a detailing brush. 
The trims can then be ipa wiped to remove old dressing etc.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, defo apc with brushes.....surfex as above or g101. Tbh most apc should remove it. When you’ve done them give them a wipe down with ipa of some sort to bring the nap back ready to put a finishing product on.
Cheers 
Paul


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

I have used all the above but just in case you have some Koch Chemie Greenstar I will throw that into the mix.....


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

APC of your choice and all will work. As above brush, cloths and whatever it takes to get them back to acceptable. the treat with any of many protectors. each weekly wash will be much easier.
Must add these are the first items to address before panels, although that is a common mistake. Sometimes neglected trim, seals etc, need a lot of work to get up to scratch. Then mask and do the panels will help.

Now go to the corner and put your hands on your head for cruelty to your car neglecting car trim to get so bad :lol:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Try patio/block paving mould/lichen remover e.g. https://www.amazon.co.uk/ULTIMA-PLUS-XP-Killer-Cleaner-Remover/dp/B017KOUDNW

I make up the solution then use a syringe to wet the felt bits on the window seals, a week or so later and no more green / mouldy growth.

It's also very good on green patio/paving, green fence bits even on your roof if it suffers from moss etc!


----------



## Silverbird (Apr 29, 2021)

I've also got this green algae/moss that keeps reappearing on the outer window sills of my car. I wash the car... and a week or so later, the damned moss reappears. I think the dam**** environment doesn't help.

I currently have 2 products in the garage.
Holts Auto Silcone Spray and Wurth Gummi Pflege rubber care stick.
Removing the visible stuff doesn't seem that hard, I just want to stop it regrowing as I suspect there is invisible stuff that remains.
Would these 2 products work?

Additionally, I notice a black type slime soon after I've washed. It tends to be on the paintwork's "sheltered edges|" eg where there are gaps/where it connects to the black trim. Also on the roof drainage channels where it is sheltered. Just a small amount but obviously there.

Is this some sort of algae as well? Is there any way of preventing this? Perhaps a good waxing? Or perhaps some type of retail ceramic? 
Anyone have any other ideas?
Many thanks.

PS What are the benefits/weaknesses of 303 Aerospace Protectant vs the Holts Silicone spray and Wurth rubber stick, as I'm wondering about getting 303 rather than a new can of Holts? Are they different jobs?

PPS I am planning on getting this product too, as my black trim has greyed.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gtechniq-Permanent-Trim-Restorer-Applicators/dp/B07WQQ95PX
Should I apply this AFTER the 303 Aerospace or similar item?
Or could Gtechniq be used instead?
My understanding is that it should be 303 and then Gtechniq as the final stage.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Silverbird said:


> I've also got this green algae/moss that keeps reappearing on the outer window sills of my car. I wash the car... and a week or so later, the damned moss reappears. I think the dam**** environment doesn't help.
> 
> I currently have 2 products in the garage.
> Holts Auto Silcone Spray and Wurth Gummi Pflege rubber care stick.
> ...


if your applying C4 then it needs to be done inside preferably to cure for 12 hours out of the elements, you need to apply it to bare plastic or rubber DO NOT apply 303 before

C4 is a ceramic coating and needs to be applied to a properly prepared surface


----------



## Silverbird (Apr 29, 2021)

Having read other threads, it seems antibacterial products might be the solution to killing off the algae/moss/gunk.
I also have a steamer. Perhaps that would kill it off?
Would an antibacterial product be better than 303 Aerospace in my case?
Which ones would be non harmful to paint and exterior trim?


----------



## Silverbird (Apr 29, 2021)

Rian said:


> if your applying C4 then it needs to be done inside preferably to cure for 12 hours out of the elements, you need to apply it to bare plastic or rubber DO NOT apply 303 before
> 
> C4 is a ceramic coating and needs to be applied to a properly prepared surface


Oh I see. Thanks. Because basically 303 is a type of sealant itself yes.
I like the idea of C4, so I should avoid 303 Aerospace and basically clean the trim, then antibacterial it. And finally, apply the C4 after a few days?

I've just a bit lost as to what sort of antibacterial product to use to kill off the gunk, which will be safe for paint and rubber/black trim.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

id never actually cleaned my seals before, had never even considered what to use

saw a video recently, bought some brushes, used APC, very good results, started doing it every few washes since, nothing fancy required really


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I used APC and a toothbrush.


----------



## Silverbird (Apr 29, 2021)

BRUN said:


> id never actually cleaned my seals before, had never even considered what to use
> 
> saw a video recently, bought some brushes, used APC, very good results, started doing it every few washes since, nothing fancy required really


I found it was easy to get looking clean just using car shampoo. But it reappears within a week(?) or so.
Maybe I should try something like Gtechniq W5 APC?

Apparently to kill the spores you need to use something like a fungicidal/antimicrobial solution. Which is fine except.. when you start looking it seems the usual solutions could attack the rubber - causing a bigger problem than just regularly washing. (I'm thinking Dettol, vinegar etc).
Autobrisk in the big professional size bottles seems to be the sort of thing that might do it. But it seems a bit strange to buy a trade product for a retail problem.
Anyway, I'd think it was a simple job, but it seems harder than I thought. Hmm.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

the vast majority of the crap on mine came off first time around, their is a tiny bit left maybe but these seals run right against the glass so you dont want to damage anything and end up with it marking your windows

i used some Meguiars APC ive had for about 10+ years


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I just go around ours with a small brush just before I rinse off the dwelled snow foam mate, maybe once every 3 or 4 washes.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Mikesphotaes said:


> I used APC and a toothbrush.


I bang on about these lots on here but we'll worth a try they are about 69p in places like Home Bargains.

image hosting


----------



## Silverbird (Apr 29, 2021)

I think part of the problem is that the location is pretty damp, and we've been having damp weather.
I'm going give it a thorough clean with Autoglyme's caravan product, then just keep it maintained from then on. Perhaps a back to black type product will be an added hindrance to any algae that fancy their chances on the door seals again. I will be adding that anyway. Maybe a black parts ceramic at some point.

Additionally, I notice the algae is also on a much newer car, so that would suggest its also the environment. Thanks for your posts all.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Solclens from Guardian products works wonders on green mould and algae. Always best to clean it off on a miserable wet day, as the green will be soft and slimy, and much easier to remove. The only way I have found to remove it once soaked in the cleaner of your choice is to power wash all the nooks and crannies, and paying particular attention to the window seals. But as I said, it's so much easier to do it on a wet day.


----------

